# Hi-Tech Extractors/Headers & Full Exhaust System Replacement Mod



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm proud to announce that I have completed a FULL exhaust system replacement last weekend, this included my existing "twin tail pipes" a sports muffler, 4-2-1 stainless steel headers and high flow stainless steel catalytic converter 

The power increase is something amazing and I have not seen something like it at all !!!

Read the full report that I have put together HERE

Bring on the power!


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks great. That is quite a job.

Greg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Oreo said:


> That is quite a job.
> 
> Greg


What, me writing all that report OR them doing the fitment of the system? LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*The Power of Hi-Tech*

Hi Guys,

Had free time on my hands this arvo after doing all the house work (yes, trying to be a good husband LOL) so I decided to do a 0-100kms test run with the video camera and at the same time test the video capture on my new computer 

I have done only 2 runs and the best time was 9.45 seconds (for the 0-100kms run)

My exy is Auto running with the full Hi-Tech power upgrade (4-2-1 headers, high flow cat. 2 resonators, sports muffler and twin exhaust)

Please note also that am running with A/T type of tyres that are 235/60/16. These are not the best tryres for racing 

The sound is awesome!

 

(video file size 4.31MB)

 

(video file size 3.79MB)


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I think you are crazy............yup.....crazy.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> I think you are crazy............yup.....crazy.


Crazy and in Love with my exy. hahahaha


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I do agree it is a fine lookin x trail but does your wife know about this?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> I do agree it is a fine lookin x trail but does your wife know about this?


That is why I have been assigned to "washing dishes" duties and will be doing so for a very long time LOL

All in the name of the exy. hehehehe


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Jalal.... you finally had it done! Way to go! You like that power boost? Next step? S-AFC II.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> Jalal.... you finally had it done! Way to go! You like that power boost? Next step? S-AFC II.


I LOVE it mate! 

Not sure about the A'Pexi, as Valboo reported no improvement in fuel consumption and that would have been the main reason for me getting it, I think I have enough power for Sydney streets already and not after more


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Jalal,
I want to see you stand there with a straight face and say that again "I think I have enough power for Sydney streets already and not after more" See, you can't. 
You know that you will never stop. (ha ha ha)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

bas said:


> Jalal,
> I want to see you stand there with a straight face and say that again "I think I have enough power for Sydney streets already and not after more" See, you can't.
> You know that you will never stop. (ha ha ha)


Well, maybe just a CAI. That is all, I promise. hehehehe

But then again, I might want that "accessory" Stephen has showed us LOL


----------

